

The Tcl War - cemerick
http://www.vanderburg.org/OldPages/Tcl/war/

======
cemerick
Found via <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1616045>

Definitely a niche topic, but interesting to see what RMS in action away from
the spotlight of more typical issues.

